# Advice for the newbies



## kelly22 (22/8/15)

Well i started my vaping journey after a long eighteen years of smoking ,mainly i got into vaping coz it looked cool n i was drawn to the flavour but as time progressed i began to use it to quit smoking and well here i am SMOKE FREE, in this little thread i wanted to jus pass on what iv learnt in my time vaping for the newbies ,firstly lets start with gear there is no correct hundred percent gear it all boils down to what is working for you and what gives u the most enjoyment ,be it an ego twist battery and a clearomiser ,so be it ,secondly theres no rush to start being a master coil builder ,if the coils u buy are good enough for your satisfaction n u are happy using yhem,by all means use them , thirdly YOU DONT NEED TO BLOW HUGE CLOUDS TO ENJOY YOUR VAPE , your vape should comprise of the right amounts of nic flavour n vapour so the best vape is relative ,you gotta find it ,when u do start building your coils they dont need to be like those instagram #coilporn coils for you to enjoy your vape ,if you build a coil within safe limitations and you are able to wick it and cape it thats all ypu need ,lastly and most importantly of this entire piece of advice ENJOY IT,enjoy the feeling ,enjoy the vape PEACE OUT just sharing a couple things iv learnt 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

kelly22 said:


> Well i started my vaping journey after a long eighteen years of smoking ,mainly i got into vaping coz it looked cool n i was drawn to the flavour but as time progressed i began to use it to quit smoking and well here i am SMOKE FREE, in this little thread i wanted to jus pass on what iv learnt in my time vaping for the newbies ,firstly lets start with gear there is no correct hundred percent gear it all boils down to what is working for you and what gives u the most enjoyment ,be it an ego twist battery and a clearomiser ,so be it ,secondly theres no rush to start being a master coil builder ,if the coils u buy are good enough for your satisfaction n u are happy using yhem,by all means use them , thirdly YOU DONT NEED TO BLOW HUGE CLOUDS TO ENJOY YOUR VAPE , your vape should comprise of the right amounts of nic flavour n vapour so the best vape is relative ,you gotta find it ,when u do start building your coils they dont need to be like those instagram #coilporn coils for you to enjoy your vape ,if you build a coil within safe limitations and you are able to wick it and cape it thats all ypu need ,lastly and most importantly of this entire piece of advice ENJOY IT,enjoy the feeling ,enjoy the vape PEACE OUT just sharing a couple things iv learnt
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Great post @kelly22 you've hit the nail right on the head


----------



## Eequinox (22/8/15)

kelly22 said:


> Well i started my vaping journey after a long eighteen years of smoking ,mainly i got into vaping coz it looked cool n i was drawn to the flavour but as time progressed i began to use it to quit smoking and well here i am SMOKE FREE, in this little thread i wanted to jus pass on what iv learnt in my time vaping for the newbies ,firstly lets start with gear there is no correct hundred percent gear it all boils down to what is working for you and what gives u the most enjoyment ,be it an ego twist battery and a clearomiser ,so be it ,secondly theres no rush to start being a master coil builder ,if the coils u buy are good enough for your satisfaction n u are happy using yhem,by all means use them , thirdly YOU DONT NEED TO BLOW HUGE CLOUDS TO ENJOY YOUR VAPE , your vape should comprise of the right amounts of nic flavour n vapour so the best vape is relative ,you gotta find it ,when u do start building your coils they dont need to be like those instagram #coilporn coils for you to enjoy your vape ,if you build a coil within safe limitations and you are able to wick it and cape it thats all ypu need ,lastly and most importantly of this entire piece of advice ENJOY IT,enjoy the feeling ,enjoy the vape PEACE OUT just sharing a couple things iv learnt
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


an honest to goodness post from the heart thumbs up to you


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

Great post @kelly22 
Thanks


----------



## DarkSide (22/8/15)

Thanks @kelly22 Great post, just lately just not getting the same satisfaction that I used to, started my journey on 18mg nic strength, moved to 12 and now on 6mg, don't know if the body has adjusted, but going to try a 12mg strength to see if that helps.
Keep on vaping away....


----------



## kelly22 (22/8/15)

@Darlside the body does adjust ,also depends on ur gear if u are vaping above 1 ohm and drop ur nic too fast the satisfaction decreases but as u change ur gear and go into the lower ohms you will find that the lower nic is sufficient 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (22/8/15)

@kelly22 I am vaping at 0.2 to 0.8ohm, Billows v2, even tried my trusty Artic with 0.2 and 0.5 ohm coils, have plenty of mods, including the Sigelei 150W TC, just going to get a bottle of 12mg from @Zeki Hilmi and see how it goes


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

DarkSide said:


> @kelly22 I am vaping at 0.2 to 0.8ohm, Billows v2, even tried my trusty Artic with 0.2 and 0.5 ohm coils, have plenty of mods, including the Sigelei 150W TC, just going to get a bottle of 12mg from @Zeki Hilmi and see how it goes



Hi @DarkSide 
@kelly22 is right. I think many folk drop down their nic too quickly
Just for your info, i am still primarily on 18mg nearly two years in
Ok, im not vaping at very high power - mostly around 15 to 20 watts, but if i try 12mg i dont get enough satisfaction on most juices. Some work but most of them i still need 18mg.


----------



## DarkSide (22/8/15)

@Silver Thank You Kind Sir, thought I was going to lose it and almost "threw in the towel", was going to collect a bottle or two of 12mg from @Zeki Hilmi until I saw @Frostbite comment that @Zeki Hilmi might be demented.....


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

DarkSide said:


> @Silver Thank You Kind Sir, thought I was going to lose it and almost "threw in the towel", was going to collect a bottle or two of 12mg from @Zeki Hilmi until I saw @Frostbite comment that @Zeki Hilmi might be demented.....



Sorry, dont understand, maybe I missed Frostbite's comment...


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/8/15)




----------



## DarkSide (22/8/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


>



You still make the best juice, demented or not!


----------



## kelly22 (22/8/15)

Im lost wat did i miss?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (22/8/15)

@Zeki Hilmi Order placed, will see how the 12mg goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (22/8/15)

Silver said:


> Sorry, dont understand, maybe I missed Frostbite's comment...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (22/8/15)

Nice one @DarkSide enjoy the vape

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

DarkSide said:


> View attachment 34372



Ah thanks @DarkSide 
Lol


----------



## Andre (22/8/15)

Well told truths there @kelly22.
@DarkSide - agree, do not lower the nic too quickly. After all, nic is in the same league as caffeine. For me, I also require at least 3 flavours at hand to alternate all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET (22/8/15)

Nicely written @kelly22


----------



## kelly22 (22/8/15)

Thanks guys i think we all have a responsibility to advise and help everyone coming into our community ,to help them find a comfortable spot

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide (23/8/15)

Andre said:


> Well told truths there @kelly22.
> @DarkSide - agree, do not lower the nic too quickly. After all, nic is in the same league as caffeine. For me, I also require at least 3 flavours at hand to alternate all the time.



Thanks @Andre for the advice and thank you @Zeki Hilmi the 12mg that I collected is working like a charm, nice throat hit and I am no longer inclined to want to chain vape, can actually feel the difference!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

